# So youre feeling too fat to be photographed . . .



## ConnieLynn (Feb 2, 2013)

Had to share this. The link will take you to the full blog post. I plan to share with every woman I know.



> So youre feeling too fat to be photographed . . .
> 
> Listen. I hear you. Youre a few pounds heavier than you like (or a 100lbs heavier than you like). I completely understand how you feel...
> 
> ...I even picked a career that has me permanently behind the camera rather than in front of it. Seeing myself in pictures actually produces the faintest sick feeling in my stomach. Isnt it amazing we can see the beauty in our best friends, sisters, mothers, and aunts without the slightest thought to their flaws . . . but can obsess for hours on our own imperfections? We fixate on our flaws to the point we shirk at any documentation that our round faces and curvy bodies ever walked the earth. No pictures to show how we LOVE, how we laugh, how we are treasured by our families. How is it possible that a double chin can overpower the beauty of a mother cuddling her child? How does arm fat distract from the perfect shot of a spontaneous hug?


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 2, 2013)

It's really the truth.

In the last few years I finally accepted what I looked like in pictures. That's me. Take it or leave it. I went out for lunch today with a bunch of girls I used to work with and pictures were taken. I was sort of dreading to see them posted on Facebook because of my weight, but surprise surprise, that didn't bother me at all. My hair on the otherhand....haha.





ConnieLynn said:


> Had to share this. The link will take you to the full blog post. I plan to share with every woman I know.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Feb 3, 2013)

I totally understand this,until about a year or so before I got married,I finally started to love my shape and body.Knowing that we would be taking tons of pictures for the wedding I actually enjoyed all of the picture taking process.I looked pretty damn good and got tons of compliments.Watch the video,which I do frequently!I look confidant in my own skin,even more now than ten years ago when I was much,much thinner.I've even gained a bit since than and it would have been a trajedy years ago,now it really does not phase me.My husband loves me for what I am and I am happy with myself.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Feb 3, 2013)

I really liked that the photog/blogger pointed out that loved ones want pictures of you regardless. I'm working with cousins on family history, and our trove of old photos are a treasure. They spark memories and stories, and it's amazing to see features from generations ago in a family member today. It would be a shame if I didn't have photos of my wonderful great grandmothers because they thought they were too fat.


----------



## home (Feb 3, 2013)

Sometimes looking at myself on the Computer Camera I just cringe. I see what the picture of my face looks like, and it just makes me look fat. I mean, when I look in the mirror, I don`t see myself as that fat. Now, maybe I have an eye condition, or it could be the lighting. But when I see my face on the pic. from the camera, I just look really fat. Now, to me, I don`t look that fat. But to other people, they are telling me that I am getting big. I guess I just don`t see people as that fat: Including myself. I actually see women who most guys might consider a nice weight as Anorexic. I just don`t like a woman to be too skinny. When you can see her rigs. EWW!!! No offense to the skinny women. There is just something nice about a woman with some weight on her.


----------



## Mikaila (Feb 7, 2013)

I never like how my pics turn out and I completely hide from any camera. I hate seeing myself on like store cameras too. 

I understand family and friends still want pics of you, but I like to be behind the camera, not in front. lol


----------



## Sweetnlow (Feb 8, 2013)

I been taken self portraits since the age of 17. I am now 32 and I weigh about 150 pounds more. I see a fat woman now but she is much happier than the 17 year old girl. A friend of mine wanted to gather her friends including me for a photoshoot and i said no beacuse i would be the fattest in those pictures.


----------

